# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Anyone know a way to clear up ingrown pimples?

## GeoQuadzilla

Anyone here ever get one of those ingrown pimples on your face that won't come out... just leave the area red and sore... and you don't want to touch it for fear that the biggest pimple you'll ever see in your life might surface?  :LOL:  well my question is... Does anyone know anyway of getting rid of these things... pimples that surface you usually pop and add rubbing alcohol and polysporin to it.. which has it cleared up in 2 days tops... Luckily i don't have bad skin (not even on cycle) But i have an ingrown one on my nose now... and i get these ever so often... It's red and it hurts... and i don't want to touch it for fear of looking like rudolph if it comes out :LOL:  does anyone know how to clear these F**kers up?

----------


## KeyMastur

those ones that start out as that knot on your forehead. hell, i just squeeze the **** out of them at night or whenever i know i'm not going out again. get a little juice to start flowin out (not puss, just clear juice). hurts like a bitch and looks bad. then throw an ice cube on it for a few min to keep the swelling down. then go to bed. i just try and get them before they get a head on them.

----------


## GeoQuadzilla

> those ones that start out as that knot on your forehead. hell, i just squeeze the **** out of them at night or whenever i know i'm not going out again. get a little juice to start flowin out (not puss, just clear juice). hurts like a bitch and looks bad. then throw an ice cube on it for a few min to keep the swelling down. then go to bed. i just try and get them before they get a head on them.


Yeah like i said this one is under the skin on my nose... it's just a red blotch... It's never ending man soon as i get a girl in my life it's like clockwork... a week later i get that ****in red blotch on my nose... I always make up some excuse why it's there like i got pumped there or something... Pisses me off man but thats what i usually do too when it surfaces i pop it and treat it... It would be so bad if it wasn't right on my nose  :LOL:  I'd love to know how all those movie stars never get pimples... there must be something they take to keep them from getting one of those god almighty whompers on their face :LOL:  thanks for the info man Peace

----------


## SpunHoney

~ Get either benzoyl peroxide, or tend skin...the stuff works great!!! We sell it at my spa! I recommend it to all my clients that have a hard time with ingrowns!!!~ if ya need to know where to get them let me know!~

----------


## GeoQuadzilla

yeah thats the thing i dont get them much.....but when i do they are awful... is that product just a facial wash?
 :Don't know:

----------


## SpunHoney

~ Nope...they are topical solutions, but we sell a great mens facial wash..... the stuff is great.....i have a bunch of guys who juice and they all use it, and the body wash for those icky ones on there back and stuff~

----------


## GeoQuadzilla

> ~ Nope...they are topical solutions, but we sell a great mens facial wash..... the stuff is great.....i have a bunch of guys who juice and they all use it, and the body wash for those icky ones on there back and stuff~


Ahhh I see... Yeah those back pimples are not the most attractive things you can have... but they come with the territory... Yet again I don't have any of those... so those solutions clear up ingrown pimples quickly? I wouldn't mind having some on hand for nights like tonight  :LOL:

----------


## SpunHoney

~ Yes they do!  :Stick Out Tongue:  i would nto steer you wrong!!! This is how i make a living telling people what to use on there face!~

----------


## GeoQuadzilla

> ~ Yes they do!  i would nto steer you wrong!!! This is how i make a living telling people what to use on there face!~


Well that is nice of you... but i have one more question... Is that you in your avatar  :Wink:   :LOL:

----------


## SpunHoney

> Well that is nice of you... but i have one more question... Is that you in your avatar



~You men are all the same!  :Wink:  ~

----------


## Elliot

is that yes?  :Blush:

----------


## Vascularity

> ~You men are all the same!  ~



Too much hormones and the way some female bodies look made us this way  :Big Grin:

----------


## groverman1

Guys n' facials funny. Take a slin needle and drain it.

----------


## andinimey

Get either benzoyl peroxide, or tend skin...the stuff works great! We sell it at my spa! I recommend it to all my clients that have a hard time with the ingrown pimples on their face!

----------


## Obs

> Get either benzoyl peroxide, or tend skin...the stuff works great!!! We sell it at my spa! I recommend it to all my clients that have a hard time with ingrowns!!!~


You are thirteen years too late. The pimple exploded and poor GeoQuadzilla was killed along with his cousin, two weeks ago. 
Dear God, why couldn't you have made it here two weeks ago?! It's just not fair! He fought it thirteen years only to be killed as his salvation was about to arrive!!!

WHYYYYY!!!!!?????

----------


## lntense

My girl loves picking at these fuckers. The ones on my back, they're few and far between but when one pops up you can see the fire in her eyes.



Edit: Dammit, thread is from 2004..

----------


## andinimey

oopps, sorry

----------

